# Wayne Carpendale & Annemarie Warnkross haben sich verlobt



## Claudia (18 Dez. 2011)

*Wayne Carpendale & Annemarie Warnkross "Sie haben sich verlobt!"*

Seit vier Jahren sind ein Paar, jetzt haben sie sich verlobt: Wayne Carpendale und Annemarie Warnkross wollen sich die ewige Treue schwören. „Wir sind seit einer Woche verlobt“, verriet Wayne Carpendale BUNTE.de 

Sichtlich verliebt schritten sie bei der „Herz für Kinder“-Gala in Berlin über den roten Teppich, zärtlich schmiegte sich Annemarie Warnkross (34) an ihren Liebsten, während sie gemeinsam für die Fotografen posierten. Dass ihre Herzen füreinander schlagen, war für alle sichtbar. Doch auf ihr Liebesglück und die Zukunft angesprochen, hielt sich Wayne Carpendale (34) zunächst bedeckt. „Aktuell ist nichts geplant. Wer weiß, vielleicht 2013“, meinte der Schauspieler, als er auf mögliche Heiratspläne angesprochen wurde.

Deutlicher wurde Moderator Thomas Gottschalk, der durch die große Spendengala führte. Als die Kamera auf Wayne und Annemarie schwenkte, die beide am Spendentelefon in der Sendung saßen, plauderte der Show-Titan aus: „Wayne Carpendale und Annemarie Warnkross haben sich vor wenigen Tagen verlobt.“ Daraufhin zeigte Annemarie stolz ihren funkelten Ring in die Kamera.

„Seit einer Woche sind wir verlobt“, verriet Wayne Carpendale dann auf der After-Show-Party gegenüber BUNTE.de, während seine Annemarie mit dem Schmuckstück an ihrem Ringfinger um die Wette strahlte. Mit einem Ring aus Weißgold samt Diamanten aus dem Hause H. Stern hatte Wayne auf der Eisbahn im New Yorker Central um die Hand seiner Liebsten angehalten, wie der sympathische Schauspieler weiter berichtet. „Natürlich war ich überrascht“, so Annemarie überglücklich, die meint: „Bei dem Schatz muss man einfach ´Ja´.“ Und wann läuten Hochzeitsglocken? „Wir genießen jetzt erstmal den Moment“, erklärt Wayne Carpendale, der mit Annemarie noch ausgelassen auf der After-Show-Party feierte.

Dort ließen unter anderem auch Stars wie Wladimir und Vitali Klitschko, Boris und Lilly Becker, Sophia und Simone Thomalla, Franziska van Almsick, Alessandra Pocher, Peter Maffay ausklingen. Und Anlass zum Feiern gab es genug. Denn bei der emotionalen Spendengala, bei der Star-Gast Fürstin Charlène von Monaco das „Goldene Herz“ für ihr jahrelanges Engagement überreicht wurde, konnten mehr als 13 Millionen Euro für Kinder in Not gesammelt werden.

Quelle: bunte.de​


----------



## JayP (21 Dez. 2011)

Nach 5 Jahren Dauerverlobung kann man sich ja dann trennen


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Dez. 2011)

Charlene die ewig lächende Transe.


----------



## realsacha (7 Feb. 2013)

*Diese Frau muss wirklich VERZWEIFELT sein....*


ausg099 ausg099 ausg099


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2013)

realsacha schrieb:


> *Diese Frau muss wirklich VERZWEIFELT sein....*
> 
> 
> ausg099 ausg099 ausg099


du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------

